# Butter (salted vs unsalted)



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I am interested in all the pros and cons of unsalted vs salted butter in savory cooking and baking. (I do make my own butter on occasion.)


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Thank you for the detailed info!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Unsalted Plugra or now Kellers Only way to go. Unless cost is an issue then Land O Lakes unsalted


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Thanks shroomgirl, I think I'll stick to making home made butter rather than purchase, I have used those butters in the past. I'm sure others will agree there is much to be said for fresh home made butter.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I have found salted butter has more salt than nessary for a baking recipe. It tends to make too salty a batter even deleting the salt in the formula.
Salted butters tend to be lower in quality because the salt is masking impurities.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Stick with unsalted, it is much easier to use than trying to calculate the amount of salt you need to subtract from a recipe. Most recipes I believe use unsalted butter for this very reason. Also it is almost impossible to know exactly how much butter the manufacturer adds.


----------

